# Frage zur Lizenz



## Fulcrum (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

erste Frage bezieht sich auf die Lizenz. Stimmt es, dass ich bei Erwerb einer B-Lizenz für MTB auch bei Straßen Rennen B fahren muss? Oder kann ich auf der Straße auch C fahren trotz MTB B-Lizenz?

Danke+MfG

fulcrum


----------



## Milass (30. Januar 2008)

ne, bei straße fährst du c glaub ich.
bei der mtb b lizenz handelt es sich ja auch eig um eine b/c lizenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (30. Januar 2008)

jap...mit B-Mtb-Lizenz fährst du auf der Straße C-Klasse! Mit C-Mtb-Lizenz fährst du auf der Straße auch C-Klasse
Einzig mit A-Mtb-Lizenz fährst du auf der Straße B-Klasse!


----------



## herr.gigs (31. Januar 2008)

Hallodri,

bin ich mit meiner ersten Lizenz für 2008 automatisch in der MTB - B Klasse oder gibt es extra Aufstiegsrennen, um dort erst mal reinzukommen?
(Hab ich noch nix drüber gelesen).
Thanks, Mr.Gigs


----------



## Wave (31. Januar 2008)

jein..auf der lizenz steht "C" aber im mtb-sport wird da nicht genau unterschieden. du kannst z.b. auch bei den Bundesligaaufstiegsrennen starten...


----------



## herr.gigs (31. Januar 2008)

du meinst also in der B-Klasse? 

Sorry für die Verwirrung, aber ich will nicht dumm sterben


----------



## jones (31. Januar 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> du meinst also in der B-Klasse?
> 
> Sorry für die Verwirrung, aber ich will nicht dumm sterben



ja, mit der normalen B/C lizenz kannst bei den aufstiegsrennen starten, wenn du u23 bist und nicht aufgestiegen


----------



## Aison (16. Februar 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> jein..auf der lizenz steht "C" aber im mtb-sport wird da nicht genau unterschieden. du kannst z.b. auch bei den Bundesligaaufstiegsrennen starten...



Was steht denn bei euch als UCI Kategorie drauf?


----------



## Milass (16. Februar 2008)

unsere lizenzen sind immernoch nicht da


----------



## Bechy (16. Februar 2008)

noch mal ne dümmere Frage,
welche Vorteile bringt eine Lizenz. Gerade im MTB-Sport.


----------



## Milass (16. Februar 2008)

naja, man kann halt lizenzrennen bestreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (16. Februar 2008)

In der Schweiz kann man eigentlich alle MTB Rennen auch ohne Lizenz bestreiten. Aber der Vorteil liegt daran, dass man für gute Resultate auch Kohle kriegt  Ich fahre noch Rennen auf der Strasse und dafür brauch ich so oder so eine Lizenz.


----------



## jones (17. Februar 2008)

Bechy schrieb:


> noch mal ne dümmere Frage,
> welche Vorteile bringt eine Lizenz. Gerade im MTB-Sport.



bei den marathons bringt es eigentlich nur einen startplatz im ersten startblock.

beim cc brauchst du eine, wenn du bundesliga fahren willst. bei den meisten anderen serien gibt es auch ne hobby klasse.


----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> Einzig mit A-Mtb-Lizenz fährst du auf der Straße B-Klasse!


Falsch. A ist A, egal ob MTB oder Straße.


----------



## Milass (21. Februar 2008)

Dann kann ich als MTB Lizenzler gar nich B-Straße fahren


----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Dann kann ich als MTB Lizenzler gar nich B-Straße fahren


Nimms nicht persönlich, aber warum solltest Du B fahren dürfen? Die Straßen-B-Fahrer mussten dafür ein Rennen gewinnen oder 5x Platz 2-10 belegen. Wäreja nicht sonderlich gerecht, wenn Du als MTBler per se B-Fahrer wärst. Dann würden alle Straßenfahrer beim Lizenzantrag als Hauptsport "MTB" angeben.


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Februar 2008)

Ja und in der B-Klasse herscht schon ordentlich Dampf im Feld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (21. Februar 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Falsch. A ist A, egal ob MTB oder Straße.



sorry, wusste es nicht besser! bist du dir da zu 100& sicher?

Aber als B-Mtbler ist man auf der Straße "nur" C-Fahrer, oder?


----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> sorry, wusste es nicht besser! bist du dir da zu 100& sicher?
> 
> Aber als B-Mtbler ist man auf der Straße "nur" C-Fahrer, oder?


Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass A A ist. Das steht nämlich in meiner Lizenz.  

Wenn Du erstmalig ne Lizenz beantragst, kannst Du da reinschreiben, was Du willst, es wird C drinstehen. Oder gibts hier jemanden, der beim Antrag "MTB B" beantragt hat, ohne auf der Straße auch B zu sein und das so bekommen hat? Die gleichen das mit ihrer Datenbank ab und wenns da keine Platzierunge gibt...


----------



## Wave (21. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Dann kann ich als MTB Lizenzler gar nich B-Straße fahren



tauschen?

ich zumindest will nicht in der A-Klasse auf der Straße rumgurken.muss ich aber notgedrungen mit mit meiner A-Mtb-Lizenz, oder gibts noch andere Wege?


----------



## captain hook (8. April 2008)

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-strassenrennsport_04-2007.pdf

unter punkt 2.3 ist alles zur leistungsklasseneinordnung geregelt... mtb a-klasse muss auf der strasse a-klasse fahren (so ein glück!)... aber ist doch nicht schlimm, warum sollte man z.b. c-klasse fahren wollen?!


----------



## Stromberg (10. April 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-strassenrennsport_04-2007.pdf
> 
> unter punkt 2.3 ist alles zur leistungsklasseneinordnung geregelt... mtb a-klasse muss auf der strasse a-klasse fahren (so ein glück!)... aber ist doch nicht schlimm, warum sollte man z.b. c-klasse fahren wollen?!


Vielleicht weil es sehr viel einfacher ist, über die MTB-Aufstiegsrennen A-Fahrer zu werden als auf der Straße über 5 + 5 Platzierungen? Wenn man dann noch gegen die KT-Jungs antreten darf, heißt es bei vielen MTBlern "Land unter". Wobei mir spontan auch zwei gute A-Straßenfahrer einfallen, die auf dem MTB dermaßen unter ihrem Niveau fahren, dass es nicht mehr schön ist. Obwohl es keinen fetten Kritfahrer sind. Hat schon seine Gründe, dass es zwei verschiedene Sportarten sind.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. August 2008)

wo kann man eigentlich die uci lizenz beantragen?


----------



## Stromberg (11. August 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wo kann man eigentlich die uci lizenz beantragen?


Was soll den das sein? 
IMHO gibts nur Lizenzen der einzelnen Bundesverbände (bei uns eben der BDR), die der UCI untergeordnet sind. Grad mal im Geldbeutel geschaut. Auf der Lizenz ist links das BDR- und rechts das UCI-Logo.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. August 2008)

mein ich ja  und wo kannmer die Lizenz bei der BDR beantragen? Ich seh da nur den Mitgliederausweis


edit:
Ok hat sich geklärt


----------



## racejo (12. August 2008)

So, ich hab auch mal ne Frage. 
Hab meine Lizenz verloren. Will am Wochenende ein Lizenzrennen fahren. Bei der Anmeldung muss ich meine Nummer angeben. Wie komm ich an die Nummer?
Kann ich überhaupt "ohne" starten?


----------



## Peter88 (12. August 2008)

Die nr.  die man von zeit zu zeit bei der Anmeldung angeben muss setzt sich so zusammen

GER 19851120
GER ist klar 
dann das Jahr in dem du Geboren bist(4 stellen)
dann der Monat (2 stellen)
Und dan der tag auch 2 stellen

Jetzt musst du nur noch wissen wann du Geboren bist..

Bringt dir aber alles nix. denn ohne Lizenz darfst du nicht starten.
Wenn das nur ein um denn Dorf Teich rennen ist kannst du glück haben...

Viel Glück
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (12. August 2008)

ner kollegen wurde bei einem ähnlichen fall mal ne art ersatzlizenz ausgestellt. nur so ein zettel.

das wurde glaub über den radsportkreis o.ä. ausgestellt. wurde damals über den verein geregelt.

ganz ohne lizenzkarte wirst kaum starten dürfen.


----------



## Peter88 (4. August 2011)

Ich bringe das Tehma noch einmal hoch

Da meine Fitness dieses Jahr recht gut ist, wollte ich an der DM-Marathon Teilnehmen. Nun habe ich aber grade eben feststellen müssen das nur A und B Lizenzfahrer startberechtigt sind! was mich erstaunt da es meines Wissens doch keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeit über MTB Rennen oder gar über MTB Marathons gibt?!? Oder bin ich da nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen stand der dinge?


----------



## hefra (4. August 2011)

C-Lizenz = MTB B-Lizenz

So war es zumindest bisher immer.


----------



## kettenteufel (5. August 2011)

Du brauchst nur eine Lizenz egal ob Straße oder MTB und egal ob A,B oder C


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2011)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur eine Lizenz egal ob Straße oder MTB und egal ob A,B oder C



so eindeutig steht das in der auschreibung nicht:



			
				Ausschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrer in folgenden Klassen sind startberechtigt, sofern sie die Zulassung der SPO, Ziffer 6.2, entsprechen:
> 
> Männer A- / B- Klasse
> Frauen
> ...



habe deshalb eine mail losgeschickt, aber noch keine antwort erhalten.


----------



## Peter88 (10. August 2011)

Ja deswegen auch meine frage.

Als ich mich dann angemeldet habe
und ein kreuz bei DM , oder der jeweiligen stec ke machen musste stand da das nur Ausländische Liz fahrer zum normalen marathon zugelassen werden.
Deshalbdenke ich das was schreibt ist richtig und die Ausschreibungen des BDR führen einen in die irre

Netten abend noch 
Gruß
peter


----------



## Ailton (11. August 2011)

Laut den Wettkampfbestimmungen-MTB des BDR ist es so wie hefra geschrieben hat:

3.2.1  Einteilung 
(1)  In der Kategorie der Elite Herren gibt es die zwei Leistungsklassen: 
      A-Klasse und  
      B-Klasse 
(2)  Die Liste der Leistungsklasse A wird jährlich zu Anfang des neuen Sportjahres 
im amtlichen Organ des BDR veröffentlicht. 
(3)    In  den  Alterskategorien  der  Elite  Damen,  Masters  und  Seniorinnen  entfällt 
eine Einteilung in verschiedene Leistungsklassen. 

Nachzulesen unter: 
http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-04_2011_2.pdf


----------



## Peter88 (11. August 2011)

OK
was ich jetzt noch nicht verstanden habe ist wie man zum A-Fahrer aufsteigt. Als A Fahrer ist man woldcupstartberechtigt wurde mir gesagt, egal ob man die A Liz über erfolge beim mtb oder strassenradsport  erhalten hat. 
Das müsste im umkerschluss ja heissen das ich als B fahrer ( MTB ) eigentlich ja gar nicht an C Strassenrennen teilnehmen darf? 
hm alles ein wenig eigenartig, wenn man es noch nicht verstanden hat


----------



## Ailton (12. August 2011)

Der Aufstieg in die A-Klasse ist nur auf der Straße oder über die MTB-Bundesliga möglich. Deine MTB B-Lizenz gilt auf der Straße natürlich als C-Lizenz. Ein Aufstieg in die B-Klasse (Straße) ist soweit ich weiß nur über Straßenrennen möglich. Hier mal ein Link zur Bundesliga-Aufstiegsregelung von 2009:
http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...menuid=233&pgID_Bekanntmachungen=1&recid=1796

Die Regelung, dass du mit einer A-Lizenz automatisch für den WC startberechtigt bist, wurde schon vor ein paar Jahren abgeschaft. Die aktuellen Regelungen findest du unter Punkt 4.5.003 im aktuellen UCI-Reglement:
http://www.uci.ch/includes/asp/getTarget.asp?type=FILE&id=34424

Gruß
Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (12. August 2011)

Ja OK das hilft mir schon weiter. Danke!

Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur noch die frage wie man als elite b fahrer (MTB) zum a fahrer aufsteigen kann. Die regelung von 2009 ist ja hinfällig da es leider keine b klasse rennen in der mtb bundesliga mehr gibt


----------



## Ailton (12. August 2011)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Auf der Website des BDR habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden. Seit der Abschaffung der BL-Aufstiegsrennen spielt die Leistungsklasse ja eigentlich keine Rolle mehr. Da der Verband aber auch weiterhin eine Liste mit den aktuellen A-Fahrern veröffentlicht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch noch eine Auf- und Abstiegsregelung existiert. Weiß zufällig jemand von euch wie die aktuelle Regelung aussieht?


----------



## Peter88 (12. August 2011)

> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Auf der Website des BDR habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden. Seit der Abschaffung der BL-Aufstiegsrennen spielt die Leistungsklasse ja eigentlich keine Rolle mehr.



Das auch wäre meine folgende frage 

 Was bringt einen der A fahrer status?


----------



## kettenteufel (12. August 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Das auch wäre meine folgende frage
> 
> Was bringt einen der A fahrer status?



Nix,weil es keine reinen A oder B Rennen mehr gibt.

Ist der Aufstieg vielleicht so geregelt wie auf der Straße Sieg oder 5 Platzierungen bei buo Rennen


----------



## JatK (13. August 2011)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Ist der Aufstieg vielleicht so geregelt wie auf der Straße Sieg oder 5 Platzierungen bei buo Rennen



Nein, das gilt beim MTB nicht. Wenn man sich die A-Fahrer-Liste anschaut  http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/mtb/a-klasse-11.htm&menuid=132  leuchtet das auch ein. Nen Sieg bei NRW-Cup, MDC, Rheinland-Cup, Alpina-Cup und was es da noch alles gibt (die ja buo sind) reicht dafür nicht. 

Schau mal hier, vermutlich gehts über Bundesligapunkte bzw. Weltranglistenpunkte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444090&highlight=lizenz+aufstieg+bundesligapunkte

@Peter88: Die MTB-B Lizenz ist eher ein theoretisches Konstrukt. Drauf steht "Elite C". Damit darfst du bei der MTB-Bundesliga und natürlich auch bei C-Straßenrennen starten. Da es weniger Mountainbiker als Rennradfahrer gibt, hat man sich wohl dazu entschieden, einfach eine Klasse beim MTB wegzulassen. 

Als reiner Mountainbiker dürfte also theoretisch nur C (=B) oder A auf deiner Lizenz stehen.

Sollte es mit UCI Punkten funktionieren dann gibt es welche
HC ab Pl. 25
C1 ab Pl. 15
C2 (+DM) ab Pl. 10
C3 ab Pl. 5


----------

